# Hemogen 50... full of it?



## thebig_dog (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey, i've been working my *ss off tryin to find some of the original halodrol 50.  I am fully aware that is close to impossible to run up across, but insisted on at least giving it a valient effort.  Recently i have begun to look for alternatives, which is when i ran across something called Hemogen 50?  They claim to have the same ingrediients as the original halodrol 50, however, i have heard that time and time again.  I was wondering if anyone has tried both, or even just the hemogen 50.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry can't help never run it but i do have a clone h-drol by CEL all the reviews are excellent on it and you can get it for $23 will not post where on board as i am not sure if it is against the rules to post stuff like that


----------



## zombul (Dec 6, 2007)

thebig_dog said:


> Hey, i've been working my *ss off tryin to find some of the original halodrol 50.  I am fully aware that is close to impossible to run up across, but insisted on at least giving it a valient effort.  Recently i have begun to look for alternatives, which is when i ran across something called Hemogen 50?  They claim to have the same ingrediients as the original halodrol 50, however, i have heard that time and time again.  I was wondering if anyone has tried both, or even just the hemogen 50.



Post the ingredients.I can tell you if the labeling is correct but not if the product contains what it says.One thing similar to the first and "odd" batch of Halo 50 is a supp called Original HD.It is 25 mg Halo and 25 DMT.


----------



## thebig_dog (Dec 9, 2007)

so no one has personally tried this stuff?


----------



## nni (Dec 9, 2007)

thebig_dog said:


> so no one has personally tried this stuff?



never took steroids, sorry.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2007)

thebig_dog said:


> so no one has personally tried this stuff?



nope, I stopped taking PH's about about a year ago.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2007)

Doesn't Competitive Edge Labs put out a Halodrol clone?

Just Like Halodrol, H-Drol on Sale! Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 11, 2007)

gopro said:


> Doesn't Competitive Edge Labs put out a Halodrol clone?
> 
> Just Like Halodrol, H-Drol on Sale! Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store




Yes you are correct can you can get it cheaper

Products By Competitive Edge Labs Page 1


----------



## shiek49 (Dec 21, 2007)

question, the knock off above ( H-drol) says to take 1-2 tabs a day.  original halodrol was only 1 tab a day.  
If you take 2 tabs of this knock off would you split up the dosages or take both tabs at once?


----------



## jayp1us (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess since i am new to the board you can take my experience and throw it out the window.  Anyway i took haladrol 4 years ago in preperation for a strongman competition.  I have never taken hemogen 50.   Haladrol made me mean, lol.  I never make exscuses for crap but haladrol made me real mean.


----------



## nni (Dec 21, 2007)

was halodrol even around 4 years ago? i didnt think so.


----------



## gopro (Dec 22, 2007)

nni said:


> was halodrol even around 4 years ago? i didnt think so.



I think it came out maybe 2 years ago at most.


----------



## jayp1us (Dec 23, 2007)

unless i am mistaken on the name because its been awhile we called it halo.  I purchased over seas from an asain friend.  Great gains left a bad taste in your mouth after a few days use.  If i am getting it goofed with another product, my apologies.


----------



## lurker1 (Dec 23, 2007)

jayp1us said:


> unless i am mistaken on the name because its been awhile we called it halo.  I purchased over seas from an asain friend.  Great gains left a bad taste in your mouth after a few days use.  If i am getting it goofed with another product, my apologies.



I think you may be mistaking it for Halotestin, a real steroid.


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2007)

lurker1 said:


> I think you may be mistaking it for Halotestin, a real steroid.



And since he described it as making him real "mean" I would have to agree with you!


----------



## jayp1us (Dec 24, 2007)

yes, sorry about the brain fart.  I remember being warned about severe gyno.  On a side note i did have some insane gains with a little bit of tingles on my nips.  I did like though and i mixed it with suspension which was stupid but i hit a couple PR's that day.  Sorry guys


----------

